# Ersatzteil für Netzwerkkarte



## online (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein altes Notebook von Aldi, bei dem die Gewährleistung schon lange abgelaufen ist.
Leider ist mir mittlerweile die Halterung an der Buchse der Netzwerkkarte abgerissen.
Jetzt rastet der LAN Stecker nicht mehr ein und ich bekomme keine richtige Verbindung mehr zum Netzwerk.

Kennst vielleicht hier jemand einen Shop, bei dem man so ein Ersatzteil kaufen kann?
Eine Reperatur beim Hersteller würde nämlich ca. 70 Euro kosten 

Viele Grüße
Online


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

www.conrad.de (Suchbegriff: "8P8C").
Ansonsten, um die Kosten gering zu halten (Versandkosten), kannst Du auch im Elektonikshop um die Ecke mal nachfragen.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Als Alternative zur oben genannten ungeschirmten Version, würde sich auch die geschirmte Version (z.b. Artikel-Nr.: 922647 - 62) anbieten.
Brauchst Du aber eigentlich nur bei Gigabit-LAN.
[/edit]


----------



## online (27. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank, aber da muss ich ja noch löten.
Gibt es da nicht einfach etwas, was man dort rein stecken kann?

Viele Grüße
Online


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juli 2007)

Das ist kein Motor, wo es Kolben in Übergrösse gibt. 

Du kannst ja versuchen den Stecker mit einem Streichholz o.ä. festzuklemmen.
Würde mich aber, insbesondere bei einem Notebook, ganz schön nerven.
Da würde ich mir lieber die Arbeit des umlötens antun und dann meine Ruhe haben.


----------



## hela (30. Juli 2007)

online hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank, aber da muss ich ja noch löten.
> Gibt es da nicht einfach etwas, was man dort rein stecken kann?


Vielleicht kannst du dir von einem IT-/PC-Techniker deines Vertrauens ein kurzes Patchkabel basteln lassen, das du mit einer Seite in die kaputte Anschlussbuchse klebst - wenn das überhaupt möglich ist ohne die Kontakte mit Kleber zu verschmieren. An die andere Seite dieses kurzen Kabels steckst du dann einen Modularadapter 8-8 geschirmt oder vielleicht auch ungeschirmt, so dass du weiterhin anschlussfähig bist. Die Modularadapter gibt es bei Reichelt zu kaufen und haben zwei entsprechende Buchsen. Modular-Einbaubuchsen gibt es dort übrigens auch zu kaufen (MEBP 8-8, MEBP 8-8S, MEBP 8-8G, MEBP 8-8P, MEBP 8-8PG) und sind hier meistens etwas preiswerter als in der C-Apotheke.

Falls das allerdings schief geht und es keinen richtigen Kontakt nach dem Verkleben gibt, dann musst du doch den Lötkolben anheizen. 
 Löten kann u.U. problematisch sein, falls die defekte Buchse ein SMD-Bauelement ist.


----------

